# Refrigerant piping labeling



## spector51 (Nov 1, 2012)

Does any one know of an instance where refrigerant piping is required to be labeled as the the type and working pressure in each room of space, at a fixed duration, or at any other location other than at the connected appliances?  I am aware that both the International Mechanical Code and ASHREA 15 require the label at the appliances but am looking if additional labeling is required on the piping.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 1, 2012)

spector51,

What is the type of refrigerant?

.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 1, 2012)

spector51 said:
			
		

> Does any one know of an instance where refrigerant piping is required to be labeled as the the type and working pressure in each room of space, at a fixed duration, or at any other location other than at the connected appliances?  I am aware that both the International Mechanical Code and ASHREA 15 require the label at the appliances but am looking if additional labeling is required on the piping.


Take a look at IMC 1106.6 Emergency Signs and Labels it will send you to IFC 606.7 Emergency Signs


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 1, 2012)

If the refrigerant used is Liquified Natural Gas (LNG), then NFPA 59a (2012 Edition),

comes in to play.   See *Section 9.4.4 = Pipe Marking   &   9.6 = Piping*

*Identification.*

*.*


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2012)

not sure if 606.7 IFC 2009 is part of what you are looking for


----------

